# Grizzly Gunsmithing Lathes... Any Good?



## HMF

Looking at the large Grizzly gunsmith lathe, the fit was OK and the finish was typical of Chinese manufacture= OK.

What is the consensus from those of you who own or have researched this machine?

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## Rangerjoe2

I just bought the 14x40 gunsmith lathe.  I'm really happy with it so far.  I cut perfect threads with it the first time I tried, which was also the first time I ever attempted threads.  I'll post some updates as I learn how to use it...


----------



## brasssmanget

Rangerjoe2 said:


> I just bought the 14x40 gunsmith lathe.  I'm really happy with it so far.  *I cut perfect threads with it the first time I tried, which was also the first time I ever attempted threads.*  I'll post some updates as I learn how to use it...



I've seen some videos on the 14/40 - it looks pretty nice. 

I wish I could get the hang of cutting threads here - slow going process for me, but I'll get there! :biggrin:


----------



## Paradude54

I looked at them and decided to buy a re-conditioned Southbend.  They're not bad lathes, I really didn't see any problems with them, but the headstock is longer than a Southbend Heavy 10, so it's more difficult to do work on gun barrels (crowning, chambering and whatnot) through the headstock.  While a barrel can be worked using a steady rest, it's not as precise and much more likely to change set-up then it is if you do it through the headstock with a spider on the backside to align the barrel on both ends.


----------



## Mike C

I purchased the Grizzly G4003G Gunsmith lathe about two years ago.  The only problems encountered were two electrical switches went bad within three months of owning it.  The warranty covered the problems, other than that it has been a winner.

Mike C


----------



## jgedde

Oz said:


> Looking at the large Grizzly gunsmith lathe, the fit was OK and the finish was typical of Chinese manufacture= OK.
> 
> What is the consensus from those of you who own or have researched this machine?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Nelson



Nelson,

I have the G4003 (not the G version) and couldn't be happier with its performance.  The G4003G adds better headstock bearings, roller tips on the rests, and a stand.  I HIGHLY recommend this lathe for the $$$.

Accuracy is supurb and the headstock to ways can be easily adjusted to get it even better.  Mine only tapers 0.0003 over 1 foot after adjustment.  The top of my gearbox is braced to the wall which substantially improved surface finish.

It's got tons of power and can take heavy cuts and part off without issues.  Like anything Chinese, you DO have to go over it when you get it installed into your shop.

The main downsides are fairly minor for what I do: lack of fast RPM, some minor balance issues (nothing an HSM should worry about), and lack of isolation from motor vibration (I rectified this by bracing the motor to the stand I built).

You've gotta come out to my shop and I'll demo the machine for you,.

John


----------



## Mark Lossner

I have a G4003G that I purchased two years ago. That machine pleases me very much. It is very rigid and the controls are silky smooth. I would like a slower speed for threading, as its slowest speed is 70 RPM. My reflexes are improving in that regard, so lately I'm thinking that I won't need Chuck Yager anymore when I'm threading. It will take years for me to out perform its capabilities. (Probably never.) That machine has very fine power feeds, suitable for gun drilling.

I'm 5'4", and I do find the machine a little tall for my own good ... but my fondness for its quality more than offsets that problem. I've been thinking about making something to stand on while working with the lathe.

Years ago I had a top-condition South Bend 9 X 36 heavy. It was extremely easy to use and made cuts with a beautiful finish. Truthfully, the G4003G can match the SB's performance in every respect ... except the SB could turn at 60 RPM plus a few more speeds on the top end. I honestly believe that a new Grizzley G4003G is a better machine than a worn SB, and not outclassed much by a mint condition SB like the one I once owned.

The folks at Grizzley are good people, and won't hesitate to make amends for any problem you might encounter.

Mark

(Good grief, this can actually be considered "contribution")


----------



## petersenonmain

If you are having trouble threading to a shoulder you might experiment with reversing the spindle and the feed and threading on the backside of your stock.  That way you run the tool off the stock and reaction time dose not matter.  Advice from an old fart, it works.


----------



## Nipperdog

Just traded in my Logan 11X24 lathe for a Grizzly G4003G.  I work mainly on Mauser type actions and am impressed with the new Grizzly. I also use it for custom 1911 barrel work and making small parts. It is a bargain for the money, and I presume that the larger Grizzly machines are built just as well. I don't think you would regret buying one of these machines.


----------



## Metalmann

I second that emotion, on the G4003G.


----------



## jumps4

I have been concidering this lathe from wholesale tools it is similar to the 12x24 grizzly  it has a 1 3/8 through hole . they are local so i'll have no shipping but i'm wondering if paying the difference wouldnt be better. no one says much about the wholesale tool versions of these lathes.
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ench+Lathe+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
any thoughts before i spend the money
steve


----------



## raross61

jumps4 said:


> I have been concidering this lathe from wholesale tools it is similar to the 12x24 grizzly it has a 1 3/8 through hole . they are local so i'll have no shipping but i'm wondering if paying the difference wouldnt be better. no one says much about the wholesale tool versions of these lathes.
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ench+Lathe+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
> any thoughts before i spend the money
> steve



The lathe in the picture looks close to the g4003g, the control panel is set up a little different. I know the Shop Fox one is almost exactly the same with the addition of a factory OEM coolant pump! All I can say here is Grizzly warranty support has been 100% for me, they have provided parts (minor), the parts were under warranty, without any questions asked! So I say that is worth something! I liked the PM 1236, and after talking to Matt, he is a great guy, I would have purchased the PM1236 machine, but the cast bases and the extra weight (Mass) sold me on this, yes it is a chi-com machine, but I think it would be hard to beat it, for the money! Just my 2 cents!                Bob in Oregon

- - - Updated - - -



Mark Lossner said:


> I have a G4003G that I purchased two years ago. That machine pleases me very much. It is very rigid and the controls are silky smooth. I would like a slower speed for threading, as its slowest speed is 70 RPM. My reflexes are improving in that regard, so lately I'm thinking that I won't need Chuck Yager anymore when I'm threading. It will take years for me to out perform its capabilities. (Probably never.) That machine has very fine power feeds, suitable for gun drilling.
> 
> I'm 5'4", and I do find the machine a little tall for my own good ... but my fondness for its quality more than offsets that problem. I've been thinking about making something to stand on while working with the lathe.
> 
> Years ago I had a top-condition South Bend 9 X 36 heavy. It was extremely easy to use and made cuts with a beautiful finish. Truthfully, the G4003G can match the SB's performance in every respect ... except the SB could turn at 60 RPM plus a few more speeds on the top end. I honestly believe that a new Grizzley G4003G is a better machine than a worn SB, and not outclassed much by a mint condition SB like the one I once owned.
> 
> The folks at Grizzley are good people, and won't hesitate to make amends for any problem you might encounter.
> 
> Mark
> 
> (Good grief, this can actually be considered "contribution")



Mark,

      I could not have said this better, I agree 100%.  Bob

- - - Updated - - -

Ok I guess I do need to be 100% honest and voice my only gripe about this machine! I HATE the tailstock handle, I think it would have be 200% better it the removable handle,with the 1/2 torque adapter would have been on the back side of the tailstock! There is no detent, or o-ring to hold it onto the tailstock, and it is always falling off! 90 % of the time I am just using it for rough drilling and I do not need to torque it. I would LOVE to here from anyone that has figured out a way to, turn it around, or keep the handle from falling off the tailstock?                                 Bob in Oregon


----------



## epanzella

I have to add my vote to those who luv their G4403G lathes. I can't believe how much machine it is for the money. As far as the removable tailstock handle is concerned, I suppose if you needed to use a torque wrench often it would be nice to have the removable side facing you but I don't. I had planned on trying to reverse the tailstock shaft but now I just got used to reaching over the top and using the fixed locking handle on the back side. The Grizzly G4003G is such an improvement over the 11 inch machine that it replaced  I just can't get the smile off my face when using it.


----------



## raross61

epanzella said:


> I have to add my vote to those who luv their G4403G lathes. I can't believe how much machine it is for the money. As far as the removable tailstock handle is concerned, I suppose if you needed to use a torque wrench often it would be nice to have the removable side facing you but I don't. I had planned on trying to reverse the tailstock shaft but now I just got used to reaching over the top and using the fixed locking handle on the back side. The Grizzly G4003G is such an improvement over the 11 inch machine that it replaced I just can't get the smile off my face when using it.



I looked at the parts diagram and thought about trying the same thing, have you found anyone that did it yet, with any luck? Looked like it would work, but you know how that always goes when you actually get there to do it! I know I am tired of it falling off all the time!

                                               Bob in Oregon


----------



## epanzella

raross61 said:


> I looked at the parts diagram and thought about trying the same thing, have you found anyone that did it yet, with any luck? Looked like it would work, but you know how that always goes when you actually get there to do it! I know I am tired of it falling off all the time!
> 
> Bob in Oregon


I took the detachable handle out once. Didn't like it and have never used it since.
Update;
I was just looking at my tailstock & got an idea for the removable handle. The hole in the casting is a different size front & back so I don't think it would be easy to swap it end for end but how about this? Drill a hole right thru the base of the handle and then tap a hole in the bottom of the torque wrench socket so you can lock the handle in place with a socket head bolt?


----------



## raross61

epanzella said:


> I took the detachable handle out once. Didn't like it and have never used it since.
> Update;
> I was just looking at my tailstock & got an idea for the removable handle. The hole in the casting is a different size front & back so I don't think it would be easy to swap it end for end but how about this? Drill a hole right thru the base of the handle and then tap a hole in the bottom of the torque wrench socket so you can lock the handle in place with a socket head bolt?



Yes I thought about that also, maybe go 1/4" NF allen socket bolt, and counter bore the handle so it is flush! I knew there was a reason, I did not just turn that shaft around, I look at it once, and now that you say it that was the deal, the bores are not the same on the front and back. Thanks for all your help Bob in Oregon


----------



## raross61

epanzella said:


> I took the detachable handle out once. Didn't like it and have never used it since.
> Update;
> I was just looking at my tailstock & got an idea for the removable handle. The hole in the casting is a different size front & back so I don't think it would be easy to swap it end for end but how about this? Drill a hole right thru the base of the handle and then tap a hole in the bottom of the torque wrench socket so you can lock the handle in place with a socket head bolt?



Ok I was looking into doing this today, the only question I have is when I look at this is, If drill thru the handle adapter like we talked about, I also will be drilling thru the side of the threads, and or the locking handle that is attached to the adapter, if I leave the handle in! May just have to deal with it and leave the handle in front off!

                         Bob in Oregon

- - - Updated - - -



raross61 said:


> Ok I was looking into doing this today, the only question I have is when I look at this is, If drill thru the handle adapter like we talked about, I also will be drilling thru the side of the threads, and or the locking handle that is attached to the adapter, if I leave the handle in! May just have to deal with it and leave the handle in front off!
> 
> Bob in Oregon




What about this idea, Mill a round hole maybe 3/16" deep on the male part of the square drive socket, and epoxy on of those little small strong magnets into it? You dont really knock it off it just comes out due to vibration?
Good? or Bad? any thoughts?                        Bob in Oregon


----------



## george wilson

jumps4: I had a Taiwan made Jet 1024 very similar to the one in your picture. It was the first DECENT lathe I had. I am sorry I still don't have it. It was a belt drive lathe(those are getting harder to find in a larger size lathe). The belt drive made beautiful,smooth finishes that a gear head just won't do unless you have a very expensive older machine,liker a Dean,Smith and Grace. I liked the thread range,too. If I had one again,the first thing I'd do would be to change the messy black rubber belts (that get your fingers black!) for a red link belt. Then,changing speeds would be a neater job.

I have a Hardinge HLVH,but it does have a more limited thread range. 11 is the coarsest thread,unless you start  bypassing the gearbox and using the outside gear capability. The extra gears cost a fortune,though.You CAN cut any thread you want if you buy the gears @$500.00 a pair.

I wonder if the Chinese version of my Taiwan lathe would be equal to it. If it was,I'd really like to get it. WT lists most of their lathes as out of stock,which isn't very helpful. I went to their Charlotte,N.C. store. Not too impressed with the few lathes they had there at the time(1980's). This one looks nicer.


----------



## Ray C

George,

From my understanding, the "Sharp" brand of the HLV is pretty good.  Sharp has cleaned-up their act and those units are Taiwanese and re-badged under many different names.  It's the predominant one out there now.  I'd like to get info about the "Eisen" version as it's not the same re-badged unit.  Anyhow for any of the new versions the replacement parts are probably not going to work.  I have some inside help finding this information out so if you tell me what gears/parts you want, I stand a chance at finding-out if they'll work with new factory parts.  Don't get your hope up too high though.


Ray





george wilson said:


> jumps4: I had a Taiwan made Jet 1024 very similar to the one in your picture. It was the first DECENT lathe I had. I am sorry I still don't have it. It was a belt drive lathe(those are getting harder to find in a larger size lathe). The belt drive made beautiful,smooth finishes that a gear head just won't do unless you have a very expensive older machine,liker a Dean,Smith and Grace. I liked the thread range,too. If I had one again,the first thing I'd do would be to change the messy black rubber belts (that get your fingers black!) for a red link belt. Then,changing speeds would be a neater job.
> 
> I have a Hardinge HLVH,but it does have a more limited thread range. 11 is the coarsest thread,unless you start  bypassing the gearbox and using the outside gear capability. The extra gears cost a fortune,though.You CAN cut any thread you want if you buy the gears @$500.00 a pair.
> 
> I wonder if the Chinese version of my Taiwan lathe would be equal to it. If it was,I'd really like to get it. WT lists most of their lathes as out of stock,which isn't very helpful. I went to their Charlotte,N.C. store. Not too impressed with the few lathes they had there at the time(1980's). This one looks nicer.


----------

